# Eclipse - Zum nächsten Fehler kommen



## vogella (16. Mrz 2007)

Hallo,

Eclipse hat das fantastische Feature, daß ich Strg + . drücken kann und ich damit innnerhalb einer .java Datei immer zum nächsten Fehler komme. 

Gibt es eine ähnliche Möglichkeit für das gesamte Packet / Projekt per Shortcut oder Menuoption?

Beispiel: Ich lösche eine Klasse. Eine anderen Klassen, die diese Klasse nutzen gehen auf Fehler. Ich würde jetzt gerne zur nächsten fehlerhaften Klasse gehen, ohne den Menubaum zu öffnen und mir die Klasse manuell zu suchen. 

D.h. ich weiß, daß das im Package Explorer angezeigt wird durch ein rotes X. Ich weiß auch, daß ich den Baum aufmachen kann und mir die Klassen dann manuell heraussuchen kann.

Ich würde aber gerne das .java übergreifende "Strg + ." nutzen, wenn es so etwas gibt.

Viele Grüße, Lars


----------



## SlaterB (16. Mrz 2007)

Java-Perspektive,
Window -> ShowView -> Problems,

->
Liste von Fehler, die du anklicken kannst


----------



## vogella (16. Mrz 2007)

Hallo SlaterB,

tausend Dank. Viele Grüße, Lars


----------

